

Ask HN: A Kickstarter for nonprofit projects? - jasongullickson

Kickstarter is awesome, but we found out the hard way (after having spent too much time getting people excited about a project) that there is a fairly narrow range of projects that they will accept (see Project Guidelines, http://www.kickstarter.com/help/guidelines), and they are particularly uninterested in nonprofit or charity organizations.<p>So my dear hackers, is there something out there as awesome as Kickstarter for the nonprofit community?
======
abhikshah
<http://www.indiegogo.com/> is getting good press lately but I don't have
direct experience using them.

~~~
jasongullickson
Thanks for the tip!

